# Need surf rod input



## gunmutt (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay im from TN. I get down to Florida at least once a year, and I surf fish practically the whole until my wife nags me stop put the rod down for a minute. Well this year I am looking to get my own setup and not borrow my dad's 12 year old setup. So far I settled on a Penn Battle 6000. I most enjoy catching pompino, redfish, whiting, spec trout, and small shark. I really only care to use bait and enough weight to keep it where I can cast it. I would like to someday try some other tecniques but using bait on the bottom allows for more beer consumption and ability to relax watch the rod tip. Being in TN I dont really have the option of trying out the feel. Doing research online I seen all kinds of nice setups. I lookin to stay below $150. what does anyone recommend? TICA UGSA, Tasuanmi, LamiGlas Surfking

also I prefer a superline so a good sturdy set of guides


----------



## gunmutt (Jul 20, 2012)

34 views and not one reply. Really


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

that tica will do ya good for what youll be using it for. i would stay away from the lamiglas surfking. its kind of there lower end rod. the tica UEHA TC2 SURF RODS is a good rod


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got a Tica tc2 10'6. Love it.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

aslong as you are going with a penn battle(good choice) why not try a penn rod?
the penn torque surf rods are very good for around $100


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

the surf king is only a lower end rod because they keep the price down by not using expensive bells and whistles. The blank is what you want to look at, and that blank is frikken awesome. I would recommend the surf king for sure, given your description of your situation. If you can raise a little more money, go with a breakaway.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd go with the Lami.


----------



## JaSla74 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got an American Fenwick I'm looking to unload. She's super light with strong blanks. Grips are worn, but a new set from mudhole.com just arrived today. PM if interested.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i guess seein how we dont mind answering general fishing line choices in the rod building forum hell we may as well turn it into the NEW MARKET FORUM as well.... god forbid if your asking to much for it tho....


----------



## JaSla74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mea culpa fellas. Didn't mean to high jack the thread. I put it over in the marketplace.


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

I see Pompano is on the list of wanna be's… I picked up a (cough) Zebco 7' Hawg Seeker rod - and reel combo for $49 and stripped off the garbage 20# line on it and had it strung with 10# braided… So far in the last 3 weeks I've caught 4 pomps, 2 keepers, and the others I almost didn't release…  Since then I went back and picked up a 8" Berkeley "Big Game…" for around $20 and so far haven't had the need for anything longer from shore. most of the fish you list hang out and feed near shore and are reachable within 60-80 yds off the waters edge. Both my poles can make that distance using a 4oz pyramid weight and typical pompano rig.

Sparky


----------

